# Do You Like Donuts / Doughnuts?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Plain, sugar, caramel, chocolate, strawberry etc. the good old donut or doughnut?

Who doesn't like them?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Donuts / Doughnuts go with any drink, especially warm drinks during a cold day.

I prefer mine plain.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I 'quite liked' them as a child, but even before I discovered that gluten disagrees with me, I had gone off them - too stodgy and sugary. 
To those who love them, though, I say: 'Enjoy!'


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

With coffee — yes, but I don't eat them often. I've probably gone several years without touching a donut. With time I've become quite health conscious, so eating a donut goes against my instinct.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a sucker for the cake donuts. But like Morimur, I don't indulge very much; I tend to see "Early Grave" written all over them.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Yep I love donuts!

J. Dilla kind.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I love donuts!!! My favorites are jelly filled [like a cheap paczki], or ones with maple frosting. Also love apple fritters.

They will probably be my undoing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You want "undoing"? Try blueberry muffins!!


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

The ultimate test of willpower, especially when marked down to a few pence at the end of the day. I try not to buy any more than the children can gobble up in one sitting! Boston cream donuts are the best.

I love donuts so much that even when I see the 'No donuts' sign outside the Ace Cafe ('donuts' referring not to the cakes but to the motorbike trick frowned on by local law enforcement) I think '_mmm, donuts_,' in the manner of Homer Simpson. The Ace Cafe and fattening food: life doesn't get much better than that! 










Me at the Ace in pre- diet days:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My maternal grandparents owned a bakery in Brooklyn, New York under the "El" and I had fond memories of trips there every weekend as a 10 year old kid.

I was always sampling the freshest jelly and custard filled donuts and chocolate covered crullers, guarded for me by their docile Collie watchdog, King, a Lassie look-alike.

Now, so many years later, I have a bit more will power, but those days were unforgettable.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like real doughnuts. My Mom used to make them when I was a child. She had a deep fryer especially for the purpose (I don't believe it got used for anything else). They were delicious and had such a delicate taste. Occasionally, she would sprinkle them with a hint of icing sugar, but, mostly, we ate them as quickly as they would cool.

Those weird concoctions they sell in doughnut shops—squishy sugar glazed and brightly coloured—are nothing but a recipe for diarrhea. I don't like them at all. The only thing they have in common with real doughnuts is the hole in the middle.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

That's how I get my daily serving of fruit - from an orange doughnut.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I love chocolate donuts! I rarely eat them, but a good chocolate frosted chocolate donut is absolutely delicious. I will not eat any other donut but chocolate.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I love donuts.

What the heck is a doughnut??!?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Celloman said:


> I love donuts.
> 
> What the heck is a doughnut??!?


The original word. "Donut" is the shortened version.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> The original word. "Donut" is the shortened version.


Why not just shorten it more to don't?


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Heck yeah I do. 

Glazed, none of that filled stuff.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I like 'em. Don't eat them more than a few times a year, but I do like 'em.

Comparing the 2 big chains:

Dunkin' Donuts = filled donuts are good and generously filled. Icing not so good.
Krispy Kreme = stingy fillings but tasty icings.

What a dilemma? LOL!!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Not really. I think they are too dry. I prefer Danish and cinnamon buns.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Donuts are one of the those pure and simple items in life.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I would like to add, everything in moderation for enjoyment and good health.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Maple bars. Glazed donuts. Apple fritters. ECLAIRS!!!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Maple bars. Glazed donuts. Apple fritters. ECLAIRS!!!


Deeeelicious. But all in moderation.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Occasionally. Either Dunford chocolate frosted, or anything from Banbury Cross (local Salt Lake donut shop).


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Not really. I find them to be a bit too decadent sometimes. I can eat one but then feel completely put off by them afterwards.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

I've never liked American donuts. They're somehow too cakey, too much dough, far too sweet, and are usually never fresh. It's like eating stale bread disguised with an overly-sweet glaze. Where I come from, if you order a donut, they will make it fresh in front of you while you wait, coat it in sugar and cinnamon only, serve it hot, and it literally melts in your mouth!

I'll take one of those any day.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Although I rarely eat them I do like plain doughnuts or doughnuts filled with jam, apple or custard but most of the time there is far too much sugar on the outside. Fillings I don't like are chocolate and salted caramel. I don't particularly like icing and/or sprinkles on them either (sorry Homer...).


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Doubt menut, I donut eat donuts, so donot donate any.


----------



## TennysonsHarp (Apr 30, 2017)

I love donuts, but I seldom eat them. I already eat way too many carbs as it is, and I've been meaning to lose weight.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Vasks said:


> I like 'em. Don't eat them more than a few times a year, but I do like 'em.
> 
> Comparing the 2 big chains:
> 
> ...


I live within an easy drive of Winston-Salem, NC, the home of Krispy Kreme.

The angels weep because they cannot taste the original, round, hole-in-the-middle warm glazed Krispy Kreme doughnut. I have WITNESSED that sugary goodness flowing all over the doughnuts like Niagra as they pass under the stream on the assembly line. I am sorely tempted to eat the entire dozen, right out of the box, at once, every time.

So, yeah. I like doughnuts.


----------

